# [H] Space Marines - Adeptus Mechanicus Full Army [W] $$$



## primarchstudio (Jan 14, 2011)

Primarch Studio inherited this army from a former associate (a professional assembler) who moved and would no longer be able to play Warhammer 40K. He asked Primarch Studio to try to sell this magnificent army for him. 

The assembly work and conversions on the army are simply amazing and very skillfully done. It is definitely the most unique army Primarch Studio has ever seen built. Ideally the person purchasing the army would have Primarch Studio professionally paint it, giving it the tender love it deserves. If you are interested in purchasing the army, with or without a paint quote, please contact us via our Contact page on the top of the page. 

The army is fully assembled and primed in a dark red color to match the overall theme of the army. About half of the figures are already painted, although some of them still require minor bits and highlights to be added onto them. 

An insanely long description with tons of pictures can be found here http://www.primarchstudio.com/?p=369. In the meantime, here are a few pictures to wet your appetite. I really can't stress enough how nice the assembly work on this army is; easily the most converted army I've ever seen, without being "too much". 

Asking price for just the army, as-is, is $1000 shipped. I am willing to entertain reasonable offers and a discount would be provided if you wanted to have the army painted when purchased. At this time, the army is being sold all together, I will not be splitting it up into individual squads for sale. 

If you have any questions, email or PM me. Thanks.


----------

